# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Record de visitas

## Luján

Ayer 12/01/2010 se batió el récord de visitas en este foro, con 205 visitantes simultáneos a las 20:00 :EEK!:

----------


## sergi1907

Realmente fantástico.
Ya hay días que es prácticamente imposible leer todos los mensajes

----------


## Xuquer

Efectivamente, yo hay dias que no llego, al pinchar *nuevos mensajes* hay veces que alguno se me esconde, encima de que hay muchísimos, en fin, el foro ha despegado que es lo que se pretendía, ahora hace falta que se mantenga firme y a poder ser que continue creciendo, supongo que el administrador lo tendrá en cuenta a la hora de confeccionar las nóminas a los moderadores  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Embalses

Efectivamente ayer fue el dia de mas trafico de toda la historia de Embalses.net, nos visitaron un total de 38.312 usuarios distintos|unicos que visualizaron 307.657 paginas en  59.779 visitas.

Estos datos son de Embalses.net, el foro de forma paralela aunque son bastantes menos los usuarios que entran.

Uso del sitio foros.embalses.net

    * 6.313
      Visitas 

    * 25.153
      Páginas vistas 

    * 3,98
      Páginas/visita 
5.397Usuarios del sitio webUn saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

A ver si se anima ahora la gente del norte, que por ahí hay parajes maravillosos.

----------


## juanlo

> A ver si se anima ahora la gente del norte, que por ahí hay parajes maravillosos.


La verdad es que si. Se hechan en falta comentarios y fotos de los embalses de la cuenca del Ebro ,del Duero, al igual que la zona del Cantábrico.

----------


## Salut

Parece que nos han descubierto los trolls...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## carletes

Esta fenomenal, y que coincidencia ha sido llegar yo a esta página y batir el record de visitar así que ya no me puedo ir  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

En serio esta muy bien, los moderadores lo haceis genial así que enhorabuena por la parte que os toca; una sugencia ¿porque no se pueden ver las estadisticas de los visitas para que todos podamos ver su evolución? igual si y yo no me he enterado. Saludos gente

----------


## Xuquer

> Esta fenomenal, y que coincidencia ha sido llegar yo a esta página y batir el record de visitar así que ya no me puedo ir  
> 
> En serio esta muy bien, los moderadores lo haceis genial así que enhorabuena por la parte que os toca; una sugencia ¿porque no se pueden ver las estadisticas de los visitas para que todos podamos ver su evolución? igual si y yo no me he enterado. Saludos gente


En el angulo inferior izquierdo de la pagina de entrada al foro, 

http://foros.embalses.net/index.php


salu2  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Se ha vuelto a batir el record de usuarios conectados a la vez, ahora es de 214, el 13/1/2010 a las 19:37 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Y sigue subiendo, como nuestros embalses :Wink:

----------


## carletes

> En el angulo inferior izquierdo de la pagina de entrada al foro, 
> 
> http://foros.embalses.net/index.php
> 
> 
> salu2


Xuquer, ya lo había visto, me refiero al acceso a las estadisticas compeltas de barritas y todo eso, con visitas por horas, meses y demás; no estaría mal hacerlas publicas para que todas podamos seguir su evolución. Saludos gente  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

^^ Seguro que tener esos datos nos motivaría mucho a hacer proselitismo del foro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuquer

> Xuquer, ya lo había visto, me refiero al acceso a las estadisticas compeltas de barritas y todo eso, con visitas por horas, meses y demás; no estaría mal hacerlas publicas para que todas podamos seguir su evolución. Saludos gente


Ah ya se, a esos datos solo tiene acceso el administrador, yo solo se que anda cargado de trabajo, si tiene tiempo y lo cree conveniente los expondrá.  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

hoy se ha batido un nuevo record de visitas al foro:




> Mayor cantidad de usuarios en un mismo día: 233, 16-feb-2010 a las 23:09.

----------


## Embalses

Poneis en el explorador

http://www8.addfreestats.com/cgi-bin...=2010&period=1

dd= Dia del mes
mm= mes 
yy = año

period=1 -> Dia
2 -> Semana
3 -> mes
4 -> Year

Ejemplo las de hoy
Barras:
Azul -> Paginas vistas
Amarilla -> Visitas
Rojo -> Usuarios Unicos

----------


## sergi1907

Y se vuelvea batir el récord:
 236, Hoy a las 12:20. 

¿Cuando será el nuevo récord? :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## juanlo

> Y se vuelvea batir el récord:
>  236, Hoy a las 12:20. 
> 
> ¿Cuando será el nuevo récord?
> 
> Un saludo


242 hoy a las 12.59

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> 242 hoy a las 12.59


Mayor cantidad de usuarios en un mismo día: 265, Hoy a las 21:06.

Esto sube como algunos embalses :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> Mayor cantidad de usuarios en un mismo día: 265, Hoy a las 21:06.
> 
> Esto sube como algunos embalses


Y seguramente que dentro de poco estas cifrás quedarán muy lejos.
Es increíble la cantidad de gente que desde que empezó a llover ha descubierto embalses.net y su foro :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Nuevo record de vistas 277 a las 20:45 de hoy y seguro que se superara  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

De eso estamos seguros!
Años como estos todos nos enganchamos y hacemos mas fieles de éste foro!!!

----------


## FEDE

Nuevo record de visitas  :EEK!:  386 hoy a las 13:37  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Nuevo record de visitas  386 hoy a las 13:37


Las 400 visitas están cantadas pero.... llegaremos a las 500 este año?  :Big Grin: 

Sse nos acumula el trabajo... hay mucho que leer (y moderar) y muy poco tiempo para ello!  :EEK!:

----------


## FEDE

> Las 400 visitas están cantadas pero.... llegaremos a las 500 este año? 
> 
> Sse nos acumula el trabajo... hay mucho que leer (y moderar) y muy poco tiempo para ello!


Hola Luján:

Pues nada, tendreis que hablar con el jefe y decirle que amplie la plantilla o hechar horas extras  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

tss... por suerte existe el botoncito de notificar posts insultantes a los jefes. Nosotros solitos nos moderamos ^_^

De todas formas, la principal fuente de follones serán los usuarios no registrados. Por esa vía os ahorraríais algún trabajito, llegado el caso.


Por cierto!! Que la página tiene a ratos problemas para cargarse! Se nota la gran demanda que están teniendo los datos de hoy  :Big Grin:   Si esta situación se extendiera en el tiempo, tal vez haya que pensar en cambios de servidor. Sería una buena señal sobre el peso social de embalses.net  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> tss... por suerte existe el botoncito de notificar posts insultantes a los jefes. Nosotros solitos nos moderamos ^_^
> 
> De todas formas, la principal fuente de follones serán los usuarios no registrados. Por esa vía os ahorraríais algún trabajito, llegado el caso.
> 
> 
> Por cierto!! Que la página tiene a ratos problemas para cargarse! Se nota la gran demanda que están teniendo los datos de hoy   Si esta situación se extendiera en el tiempo, tal vez haya que pensar en cambios de servidor. Sería una buena señal sobre el peso social de embalses.net


Al parecer el administrador ya ha estado pensando en la migración a otro servidor, desconozco el estado actual del proceso. Los problemas podrían haberse debido a que has intentado acceder en el momento de la actualización de valores, pues a mí no me ha dado problemas.

Esperemos que ese "peso social" siga creciendo y las administraciones tengan a bien tomar en cuenta las buenas (y desechar las malas) ideas que se han vertido en este foro.

Creo que este crecimiento es una buena noticia y es un motivo de felicitación a todos los foreros y en especial a Embalses, el Administrador que tuvo la idea de crear esta página. Creo que en su idea original no pensaría en tener tanto éxito  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Ésto es como todo, los años buenos y abundantes, las noticias, el tiempo, los desembalses que vemos por la tele.....
Hace que nos acerquemos a ésta fantástica página, pero bien sé yo que los años malos que vendrán de sequias, tendremos menos clientes y menos cosas que compartir, aunque a mi ya me habeis captado!!!
Disfrutemos de éste tiempo tan glorioso de EMBALSES.NET!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

AGUA del Guadalquivir en el FRESNEDAS.................

----------


## sergi1907

Pues ya está conseguido.

Mayor cantidad de usuarios en un mismo día: 408, Hoy a las 20:03. 

Parece que no tenemos techo :Big Grin: 
Gracias a todos lo que lo han hecho posible.

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

A las 20:50 y con fútbol, aunque no es el Madrid, y aqui estamos 448 tios...
Esto es impresionente!!! :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> A las 20:50 y con fútbol, aunque no es el Madrid, y aqui estamos 448 tios...
> Esto es impresionente!!!






> Mayor cantidad de usuarios en un mismo día: 449, Hoy a las 21:53.


 (en pleno partido del Barça)

Vamos a por los 500 y quizás.... los 600? :Confused:

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno, si vuelven los fenómenos extremos sin duda superaremos esa cantidad en poco tiempo.

Pero a largo plazo ten por seguro que los aficionados a la hidrología irán apareciendo por estos lares  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Salut a mi ya me habeis enganchao en ésto, y a éstas marchas me pasarà lo mismo que dejar de fumar.
Vaya vicio ésto de embalses.net.... Lo bueno que a los que nos gusta el tema nos aporta un montón de sabiduria!
Apuesto lo que querais que ésta noche hay NEW Record!!! :EEK!:

----------


## juanlo

Esto suele aumentar al mismo ritmo que los embalses.
En la época de estío también se reducen las visitas.

----------


## sergi1907

Lo que es muy importante es que aparte de aumentar el numero de visitas cada día, se incrementa también el número de usuarios que participan activamente :Smile: 
Eso creo que garantiza un buen futuro :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## Salut

> Esto suele aumentar al mismo ritmo que los embalses.
> En la época de estío también se reducen las visitas.


Bueeeeeeeeeh... seguro que con los embalses en mínimos históricos también hay visitas. Aunque sin tanta alegría como estos días  :Frown:

----------


## juanlo

Ojala. Lo digo por tal y como sucedió el año pasado.
Tuvimos máximo en abril, que no se superó hasta diciembre.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que este finde con gente en puente y con el tiempo que va hacer supongo que se superaran los 500 o incluso los 550. :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

:Frown:  Que va a ser que no!Otro día será!No muy lejano....

----------


## sergi1907

Y ya hemos pasado de los 10000 mensajes. En total  10.118 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Y ya hemos pasado de los 10000 mensajes. En total  10.118


De los que más de 10% son del amigo Xuquer  :Big Grin:  todos los dias tenemos record en algo y lo bueno es que todos los dias aprendemos bastantes cosas :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , además de ver muy buenas  imagenes :EEK!:  por eso creo que engancha embalses.net

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

> De los que más de 10% son del amigo Xuquer  todos los dias tenemos record en algo y lo bueno es que todos los dias aprendemos bastantes cosas, además de ver muy buenas  imagenes por eso creo que engancha embalses.net
> 
> Un saludo


Aparte de los 10.000 están los no registrados que *NO* contabilizan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Y si contasemos mis privados y las ediciones para arreglar fotos...  :EEK!: 

salu2  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Venga que ya nos hemos juntado casi 400 para aprender nuestras cositas...

----------


## sergi1907

Hoy hemos vuelto a batir el récord de visitas. Con ello se ha demostrado que el tema de vetar a los no registrados el escribir no ha afectado. Al contrario hemos ganado calidad :Smile:  :Smile: 

"Mayor cantidad de usuarios en un mismo día: 479, Hoy a las 20:20"

----------


## Xuquer

> Hoy hemos vuelto a batir el récord de visitas. Con ello se ha demostrado que el tema de vetar a los no registrados el escribir no ha afectado. Al contrario hemos ganado calidad
> 
> "Mayor cantidad de usuarios en un mismo día: 479, Hoy a las 20:20"



Excelente noticia y si, se nota mucho ,mejor rollo en el foro  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

En éstos casi dos meses que llevo con vosotros se observa una mayor afluencia de gente y por lo del veto de mayor calidad a misma cantidad y tambien las ideas de cada uno de nosotros ayudan a que no se haga para nada pesado sino cada vez mas ameno, y seguro que en épocas de vacas flacas seguiremos compartiendo momentos de diversión y de culturilla juntos...

----------


## santy

Yo también aplaudo la decisión de no dejar escribir a los no registrados, porque es muy fácil escudarse en el anonimato para criticar el trabajo y las opiniones de los demás, y al igual que vosotros también he notado la diferencia. espero que esto siga creciendo pero con el buen rollo que se respira ahora.
Un saludo a todos, y gracias por toda la información, y las cosas que estoy aprendiendo aquí.

----------


## pevema

Son ya casi 10 años los que llevo usando internet, y he participado en bastantes foros de cosas que me han interesado y siempre he tenido que dejar de participar en ellos por culpa de los 4 malajes de turno que lo unico que hacen es incordiar y meter malos rollos. Cuando hace mes y medio descubri esta web tan interesante, ya que el tema siempre me ha interesado, me gusto mucha de la gente que se veia por aqui y decidi participar activamente en el foro y como siempre estuve a punto de dejar de visitar este lugar por los 4 de siempre que escudados en el anonimato lo unico que saben hacer es crear mal ambiente. Menos mal que tuvisteis la genial idea de vetar el escribir a quien no estuviese registrado, por que desde entoces este lugar se ha vuelto ademas de mucho mas interesante en un sitio donde el debate y las controversias no faltan, pero siempre desde el repeto y las buenas maneras, en un sitio donde echar un rato a gusto. Asi que felicitaciones.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

Pues si empezamos a conocernos por medio de las KDD,s ayudará a fortalecer el buen rollo del foro, Un subforo gastronómico sería el colofón  :Big Grin: 

Todo se andará  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues si empezamos a conocernos por medio de las KDD,s ayudará a fortalecer el buen rollo del foro, Un subforo gastronómico sería el colofón 
> 
> Todo se andará


Yo me apunto al foro gastronómico, pero con realizaciones comestibles, es decir en vivo y en directo, al menos una al año.

Por cierto ahora, sin no identificados, da más gusto escribir aquí y de lo que sea.

----------


## Tuercas

> Yo me apunto al foro gastronómico, pero con realizaciones comestibles, es decir en vivo y en directo, al menos una al año.
> 
> Por cierto ahora, sin no identificados, da más gusto escribir aquí y de lo que sea.




Desde luego, que ese es un tema imprescindible!!!  Yo participo en varios foros de varias aficiones y si bien últimamente las kedadas con el tema de la maldita crisis, andan un tanto achuchadas, las kedadas "gastronómicas" nos sirven de consuelo y contamos "batallitas"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Contad conmigo...

Saludos!!

Au Cacau!  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

Pues yo me apunto tambien a una buena.... :Big Grin: 



Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que ultimamente poca gente cincidimos en el foro por lo menos cuando yo me conecto no cincido con mas de 20 un dia. Desde el dia 08-03-10 no se bate un record de visitas en el foro....

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Parece que ultimamente poca gente cincidimos en el foro por lo menos cuando yo me conecto no cincido con mas de 20 un dia. Desde el dia 08-03-10 no se bate un record de visitas en el foro....


Esa explosión de visitas que hubo en enero/febrero/marzo estuvo motivada por las espectaculares subidas de los embalses, y ahí estaba en pleno apogeo.

Habiendo vuelto las aguas a su cauce y terminado ese fenomenal periodo de aportes y subida de nivel de los embalses, la intensidad del foro ha descendido... :Frown: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Parece que ultimamente poca gente cincidimos en el foro por lo menos cuando yo me conecto no cincido con mas de 20 un dia. Desde el dia 08-03-10 no se bate un record de visitas en el foro....


Finalizado el grueso de la temporada de lluvias y llegado casi al maximo nivel que pueden alcanzar nuestros embalses (comienzan los desembalses por un motivo u otro) y terminada la preocupacion ante eventuales avenidas (riadas) de agua a las poblaciones, pues como que menos gente se conecta para ver como está la situacion.
Con todo, aún se sigue conectando gente  :Wink: .
Saludos a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por lo que veo este fin de semana y este puente y ahora mismo las visitas van subiendo. Supongo que será por el tiempo que hace. Superamos las 100 visitas actualmente, y espero que este año superemos el record.

----------


## sergi1907

> Por lo que veo este fin de semana y este puente y ahora mismo las visitas van subiendo. Supongo que será por el tiempo que hace. Superamos las 100 visitas actualmente, y espero que este año superemos el record.


En cuanto aumentan las lluvias, aumentan las visitas.

Si esta situación se estendiera pr toda la península seguro que podríamos acercarnos a ese récord, aunque ahora al no escribir los no registrados estrá más complicado.

----------


## ben-amar

> En cuanto aumentan las lluvias, aumentan las visitas.
> 
> *Si esta situación se estendiera pr toda la península seguro que podríamos acercarnos a ese récord, aunque ahora al no escribir los no registrados estrá más complicado*.


Al no poder escribir es tambien posible que aumente el nº de registros nuevos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En cuanto aumentan las lluvias, aumentan las visitas.


¡¡¡Que llueva que llueva, la virgen de la cueva...!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Con las lluvias, las crecidas de los rios y las inundaciones, se anima el foro:
Usuarios Activos: 164 (15 miembros y 149 visitantes.)
Ver quien está en línea 	
Mayor cantidad de usuarios en un mismo día: 479, 08-mar-2010 a las 20:20.
ben-amar, aberroncho, Antonio Callejas+, BEHILU, cantarin+, circumfus, F. Lázaro+, FEDE+, javier11000, juanlo, ladesadeso, MIBELI, salpila, sergi1907, yop2
Esto hoy a las 19:12

----------


## trafalgar

Un saludo para todos los foreros, en especial a Administradores y Moderadores, aquí me presento, os llevo siguiendo desde hace más de un año.
Mis conocimientos sobre los embalses son nulos, pero mi interés es alto, os leeré y procuraré aprender.
Un saludo cordial desde la bahía de Cádiz

----------


## ben-amar

Bienvenido Trafalgar, ya sabes entonces como funciona esto, estas en tu casa.
Yo comence como tu y sigo siendo un gran ignorante, no te cortes a la hora de participar.

----------


## REEGE

Como dice Ben, aquí todos aprendemos de todos, y lo importante es dentro de la cordialidad, pasar buenos ratos con nuestra pasión, y sus derivados. Un saludo y haber esas fotos de la bahía...

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenido al foro Trafalgar :Smile: 

Como bien dicen mis compañeros, aquí aprendemos unos de otros y psamos muy buenos ratos.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola Trafalgar.
Pues ya sabes, si el tema te atrae estás en el lugar adecuado y rodeado de gente amable y cordial.
Un buen lugar para el entretenimiento y el aprendizaje, sin lugar a dudas.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola Trafalgar, bienvenido al foro  :Smile: 

Creo que hay poco más que añadir a lo dicho ya por mis compañeros, así que, reafirmarme en todas sus palabras. Siéntete como en casa, espero que pases unos buenos ratos con nuestra afición, el agua y el discurrir de las mismas, ya sea mar o montaña, ríos o embalses  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Trafalgar y bienvenido al foro, aqui tienes un puñado de amigos para charlar, disfrutar de muchas fotografias, discrepar con todo el repecto cuando no estes deacuerdo con alguien, en definitiva pasar muy buenos ratos ya lo veras  :Smile:  

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## riodelolvido

Lo dicho, bienvenido paisano.

----------


## Jonasino

Saludos a todos. Acabo de incorporarme como miembro y la primera intervención en el foro de La Breña II. Espero aprender mucho de tanto maestro, aunque llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo la web. Contar conmigo y mi experiencia pasada como ingeniero de empresa eléctrica.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola Jonasino, bienvenido al foro  :Smile: 

Aquí, como ya sabes, tienes una gran comunidad con la que poder charlar, compartir ideas, discrepar en otras, disfrutar de imágenes, etc, en resumen, un lugar ideal para relajarse y disfrutar  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Bienvenidos Trafalgar y Jonasino al foro.
Esperamos que nos hagáis compañia durante mucho tiempo.
El saber no es exclusivo de nadie, la enseñanza tampoco. Todos podemos, pues, aportar nuestra gota de agua al pozo de la sabiduría.

----------


## Jonasino

Mil gracias. Bueno, no me extraña nada el aumento de visitas al foro. Si los visitantes somos directamente proporcionales al subidón  en las últimas horas de La Serena o Alcantara vamos a salir en el Guinnes. Los visitantes o Extremadura, que es alucinante el incremento.

----------


## trafalgar

Gracias por la gran acogida

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, gracias a las últimas lluvias, al incremento de los embalses y al de los rios, las visitas están subiendo bastante. En los días que he estado conectado, el nº de visitantes en linea no ha bajado de 100. Ahora se encuentra en 134. A ver si superamos el anterior record!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

¿Por cierto podías poner los graficos actualizados de las visitas y todo eso? Es que no se donde buscarlo.Ni siquiera sé si se puede :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Salut

Marchando una de estadísticas!!

24 meses:


6 meses:

----------


## Embalses

En la segunda pagina de esta conversación viene explicado como ver los graficos aqui os dejo el de este año y mes

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias Salut  :Wink: .

Por lo que puedo ver, en la de 24 meses, hace un par de semanas, se acercó a la mitad dl record de Marzo. A ver si nos acercamos más :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Y en la de 6 meses, hace dos semanas, y ésta, están doblando a las visitas normales. Vamos por buen camino.

Un Saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, gracias a las últimas lluvias, al incremento de los embalses y al de los rios, las visitas están subiendo bastante. En los días que he estado conectado, el nº de visitantes en linea no ha bajado de 100. Ahora se encuentra en 134. A ver si superamos el anterior record!!!
> 
> ¿Por cierto podías poner los graficos actualizados de las visitas y todo eso? Es que no se donde buscarlo.Ni siquiera sé si se puede.





> En la segunda pagina de esta conversación viene explicado como ver los graficos aqui os dejo el de este año y mes



Hay un hilo dedicado a precisamente a esto: Algunas estadísticas, también en General.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias a los tres por las aclaraciones, es que no los encontraba  :Wink: .

----------

